# iPOD



## quentin508 (Apr 12, 2005)

I just got an IPOD photo for a graduation gift so I'm thinking why spend money on a cd player when I have this iPod. 

are there any connections or devices I could fabricate to be able to hook up the ipod directly into stock 97 sentra stereo?

I have the FM transmitter but sometimes it crackles and I want a connection thats smooth.

any ideas


----------



## Plinko (May 6, 2005)

quentin508 said:


> I just got an IPOD photo for a graduation gift so I'm thinking why spend money on a cd player when I have this iPod.
> 
> are there any connections or devices I could fabricate to be able to hook up the ipod directly into stock 97 sentra stereo?
> 
> ...


if you want to go cheap, get a tape adapter, if you want quality, you can try here: http://mp3yourcar.com/, they have kits that plug into the stereos connecter for a cd changer, but it's more expensive then a new stereo.

your best bet is just to get a new stereo that has an aux in on it.

oh, and it's iPod, not iPOD


----------



## B-rent (Dec 7, 2003)

If you are running off a stock stereo you might as well get a tape adaptor for now because you wont notice too much of a quality difference off a stock deck and speaker setup. I use a tape adaptor on my Maxima (with the Bose system) and it obviously doesnt sound quite as good as a cd but it sounds a hell of a lot better and doesnt kill your battery like an iTrip! Also it saves you from having to spend the money to upgrade your system if you are tight on cash. 

My advice to you is adjust your equalizer settings in your iPod to the one that plays best with your system. If you still find that you want better sound quality then most likely a full system upgrade (with an aux in) will be in the works for you anyways.

Hope this helps


----------

